# Wilson DX2 vs. DX3 balls



## matt611 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been using wilson dx3 balls for a few months now and on the whole have been happy with them.  I need to replenish my supplies and noticed an offer on dx2 balls  here.  Does anyone have any experience of how they compare?  I guess the main difference is 2 piece vs. 3 piece, am i right in thinking 3 is more forgiving?  I am a relative beginner with mid 20's handicap.

Thanks for help


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

DX3 offers more control around the greens.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 19, 2011)

Mtt, the pro shop at holtye in edenbridge is going 3 doz for Â£30.00 on dx2 and dx3. the details are on www.holtye.com

generally wilson pitch the DX3 at low teens hc'ers and the DX2 at high teens & low twentys..


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 19, 2011)

I use DX2 in the winter and DX3 in the summer.  I think they're a very good ball and very underrated.  They're also very, very good value.

I believe the FX Tour balls are also good but I've yet to use them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

I use DX2 in the winter and DX3 in the summer.  I think they're a very good ball and very underrated.  They're also very, very good value.

I believe the FX Tour balls are also good but I've yet to use them.
		
Click to expand...

Dave would you say that the Dx3 is better than the Z-Star?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 19, 2011)

I use DX2 in the winter and DX3 in the summer.  I think they're a very good ball and very underrated.  They're also very, very good value.

I believe the FX Tour balls are also good but I've yet to use them.
		
Click to expand...

Dave would you say that the Dx3 is better than the Z-Star?
		
Click to expand...

From a cost perspective - yes.

However.....

I used a Z star on Sunday and I'm very impressed with them.  I got good distance and the feel is excellent - but, the cover did scuff quite quickly.

I don't think the Wilson balls are as long as others but I like the feel and the cover's good plus, as I say, I get three dozen for about Â£30 which fits my budget perfectly.

If I had a bit more money then I'd probably opt for Z stars.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I bought a shedload of Z-Star X balls when they were two dozen for Â£38. I've also stopped losing loads so will hopefully see me through the summer. I do love the Z Star but given the price difference was thinking of DX3 instead.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 19, 2011)

I use DX2 in the winter and DX3 in the summer.  I think they're a very good ball and very underrated.  They're also very, very good value.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, apart from a 24-ball experiment with noodles.

i.m.o. they are not that similar, can't explain why. They are both excellent though.


----------



## matt611 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mtt, the pro shop at holtye in edenbridge is going 3 doz for Â£30.00 on dx2 and dx3. the details are on www.holtye.com

generally wilson pitch the DX3 at low teens hc'ers and the DX2 at high teens & low twentys..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, giving them a ring tomorrow.  Â£36 inc. p&p so Â£1 a ball.  I have been very happy with the dx3 and see no reason to change


----------



## kid2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt.......At the moment i have both also...Im getting good deals on them over here too....
The difference i find in the 2 are that the DX2 is every so slightly longer than the DX3 but on short pitches around the greens with wedges the DX3's seem to spin better and take a hop and stop..You might get a little backspin with short shots...The DX2's seem to roll out more on the shorter shots also...

Both great balls though...Great feel if you like spongy soft off the irons and putter...

Im going out on a limb here but i think that they are a better ball than Pro V1's. And as you know considerably cheaper


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2011)

DX3 feels a little firmer off the putter which i prefer.  Been using the DX3 this winter as some posted a link on here ages ago to a website selling 3 boxes for Â£30 (I think).   The DX2 is a good ball, but wont hold as much on the greens as its a 2 piece ball , whereas the DX3 is a 3 piece. 

Overall i'm well impressed, and prefer them even to the Z-Stars.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am big fan of Wilson Staff Balls. Have recently been using DX3s but I have a fair few FG Tours that I picked up at Â£19 a dozen that I will be moving onto. They have the best feel off a putter of any ball I have tried. 

Last couple of weeks I have been using the free Z-Stars that I received when joining the Centenary Society. Another great ball and I wish I had picked up a few of last year's version when they were on sale for Â£20


----------

